# το ζητούμενο



## nickel (Sep 7, 2010)

Κάποιος αναρωτήθηκε κάπου για τη μετάφραση αυτής της λέξης και σκέφτηκα ότι θα είχε ενδιαφέρον να πιάσουμε όλες τις σημασίες της. Αρχίζω με τα εύκολα (το ΛΚΝ) και θα σας περάσω το μπαλάκι για τα υπόλοιπα.

*ζητούμενο το* [zitúmeno] O40 : ό,τι κυρίως μας ενδιαφέρει να βρούμε κατά τη συζήτηση, διερεύνηση κτλ. ενός θέματος· (πρβ. ζήτημα): _Το ζητούμενο δεν είναι πώς φτάσαμε στην κρίση, παρά πώς θα την ξεπεράσουμε_. || (λογ.) _λήψη* του ζητουμένου_. [λόγ. < αρχ. ζητούμενον (μτχ. του ρ. ζητῶ)] ​
*λήψη του ζητουμένου* = begging the question

*λήψη του ζητουμένου* (λατ. petitio principii· στον Αριστοτέλη το αἰτεῖν, λαμβάνειν, ἀποδεικνύναι τό ἐν ἀρχῇ, τὸ ἐξ ἀρχῆς) (Λογ.)· ψευδώνυμος συλλογισμός κατά τον οποίο προς απόδειξη μιας πρότασης χρησιμοποιούνται ως προκείμενες (αποδεικτικοί λόγοι) αναπόδεικτες προτάσεις, οι οποίες, ως τέτοιες, έχουν αρχικώς ανάγκη αποδείξεως. Περιπτώσεις τέτοιων συλλογισμών είναι το _πρωθύστερο_, ο _διάλληλος τρόπος_ (ή _διαλληλία_) και ο _αργός λόγος_. (Πάπυρος)​Περισσότερα:
http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/Φαύλος_κύκλος
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Petitio_principii
http://www.skepdic.gr/entries/Pi/beggingthequestion.htm

Για την απλή καθημερινή χρήση του πρώτου παραδείγματος (_Το ζητούμενο δεν είναι πώς φτάσαμε στην κρίση, παρά πώς θα την ξεπεράσουμε_ — επίκαιρο το ΛΚΝ!) προτείνω απλώς _*the question* (here)_. Σε άλλες περιπτώσεις: _the answer sought, the answer we are looking for_.

Προσθέτω ΛΝΕΓ: 
*ζητούμενο (το)* {ζητουμέν-ου | -ων} 1. οτιδήποτε προκύπτει ή τίθεται ως ζήτημα, αντικείμενο έρευνας ή αναζήτησης: _η μείωση τής ανεργίας είναι το ζητούμενο τής πολιτικής μας_ 2. αυτό που επιθυμώ να αποκτήσω, γιατί αισθάνομαι ότι μου λείπει: _τα πάντα εξαρτώνται από την ποιοτική παιδεία· αυτό είναι το ζητούμενο στη χώρα μας_ ΣΥΝ. αίτημα 3. το προς απάντηση ερώτημα ή θέμα: _στο θέμα τής έκθεσης ιδεών διακρίνουμε δεδομένα και ζητούμενα_ || _τα ζητούμενα στο πρόβλημα τής άλγεβρας_.​


----------



## Zazula (Sep 7, 2010)

Προσθέτω Κοραή:
*ζητούμενο* = point, purpose, aim, subject, what is being sought  Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω ποιο είναι το ζητούμενο σε αυτό το πρόβλημα. = I cannot understand what is being sought here. 

Και Γεωργακά:
*ζητούμενος, αποζητούμενος* = sought after, looked for





​


----------

